# Good day in Galveston 6/29 red and pb trout!



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Went out this morning wading, my first spot produced 5 slot reds on tops at sunrise then the bite died so I moved on and caught 2 more stud reds to 7lbs on a turtle grass kwiggler willow tail then got a little deeper so I switched to a 1/8 oz head and a mansfield margarita willow tail and hooked a stud trout and landed her. She put up a good fight and was hooked deep but swam off strong so I think she has a good chance of making it. She had just spawned out so she was skinny at 5 1/2 and about 27â€. My personal best and a beautiful trout. Caught just after the moon set during the minor feeding period. Caught a couple more reds and called it a day early. All fish released for another day. Sw winds about 15+
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Anytime I see PB Trout in the title, it's a good report. That is a beautiful fish, and the picture really shows her off well. The green is for letting her swim away. (And for not calling her an 8 lb. fish. :biggrin


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great catch. That is a beautiful trout. Congratulations on your PB.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

What a morning ya had! Great report and congrats on the PB trout. My PB had also just recently spawned, or she would have been a honker. 

WTG on the release, and I agree with the others, that is an awesome pic. I hope she spawns for years to come.


----------



## Eastxhunter (Jan 14, 2014)

Good on ya boy - if more people would do the same - more big fish could be caught.


----------



## coach57 (Mar 23, 2010)

Heck of a day on the water. Congratulations on that stud of a trout. Nice job on the reds too.


----------



## lonestarmb (Jun 14, 2017)

Nice work! Becoming very fond of the willow tail. Been going back and forth between it and the TSL most trips lately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

lonestarmb said:


> Nice work! Becoming very fond of the willow tail. Been going back and forth between it and the TSL most trips lately.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks yâ€™all it was a great day and yes that willow tail is a great bait between that and the trout support lure I dont throw many other lures while wading besides tops Early. Great action and colors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work. Solid fish!


----------



## jrabq (Aug 13, 2005)

Beautiful picture of the trout, congrats on your PB.


----------



## civilaggie2011 (Jun 21, 2018)

Congrats on the PB and thank you for releasing her.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Great catch and pictures. Congrats!


----------

